# Binding fitment. How does this look? (Now Drives)



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

the overhang is fine. and in my opinion a tight fit is better then a looser fit. i have a boot and binding combo that's a tight fit in the heel cup like yours and i have no problem with riding it like that.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the input. More concerned with the centering as it looks a little over the toes. I really just want to try it out, but doing so will likely prevent me from returning it, if it doesn't feel right.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Looks fine to me. I have size 10.5 thirty twos with large drive bindings and the bindings are almost too big. They still work well but I think mediums would've fit slightly better. 


Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Tycho said:


> More concerned with the centering as it looks a little over the toes.


Have you only eyeballed the toe and heel overhang?

When I bought my drives last year, they came with a measuring tape. Using a tape you could get an exact measurement of each overhang.

Also not 100% on this and I can't remember the reasons why, however if there is a small bias, I thinks it's better to have it on the toe side anyways.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

How does it look? 

Ready to ride if you ask me! 

It'll be just fine.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Toe strap over the toe not across the top of your boot


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Your boot looks well centred. Tighter is always better than loose. I'd say you are ready to shred. 

:snowboard1:


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you for the replies everybody.

ridinbend lol yes I know that isn't how you use the toe strap, I wanted the toe of the boot visible for the picture.


Good and bad news.

The good: the centering works well, the board controlled just fine and I didn't notice a bias heel or toe.

The bad: the heel cup is too damn tight on my size 10 32 Sessions, it got very uncomfortable after just over an hour of riding. The binding is just too narrow. Even my size 10 Nikes were really jammed in there and both squeezed the bottom of my feet enough that I know I can't use these.


Ideally the store takes them back, they were only used for a few runs. I might try the larges but I don't know, they looked really big, I feel like Now needs to add a medium size or have more overlap for the very sizable portion of snowboarders with size 10 feet. If I get the larges I'll report back, in the mean time if you have size 10 feet I would advise against Now Drives.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Tycho said:


> Thank you for the replies everybody.
> 
> ridinbend lol yes I know that isn't how you use the toe strap, I wanted the toe of the boot visible for the picture.
> 
> ...


L will probably be too big. Thats the reason they made the new Pilot baseplate... to allow 10 and 10.5 to fit in a M binding.

I have 10.5 Focus Boa and 11 TM2 in L Drive and fits fine. The Focus boa are a bit more snug in the binding (bigger profile).

I wouldnt put size 10 TM2 in L Drives. And the 10.5 Focus will not fit M. Doesnt fit M Burton either, but fits perfect in L. Your bet best is either M Pilots or Overdrives or M Burton or other brand.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

I hadn't looked into the pilots and how they fit in the lineup. This is good to know thanks. 
I'm on the very border imo of being too small for the large, that'swith 10.5 and even though I feel comfortable with them I could see how many might not. I also feel that any smaller type boot like a Burton might not even get by with 10.5.
I got a second set of drives this year cheap from someone who used then only a few times and hated then. He was 9.5. No wonder! That is easy to big a disparity but lucky for me to snag them for 100,otherwise I was considering trying a medium pair to compare with my others. I do worry about the next time I buy boots. As long as the profile is big I'm fine and I prefer that, but it seems alot of boots like Burtons are trying to reduce the profile. 



Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

F1EA said:


> L will probably be too big. Thats the reason they made the new Pilot baseplate... to allow 10 and 10.5 to fit in a M binding.
> 
> I have 10.5 Focus Boa and 11 TM2 in L Drive and fits fine. The Focus boa are a bit more snug in the binding (bigger profile).
> 
> I wouldnt put size 10 TM2 in L Drives. And the 10.5 Focus will not fit M. Doesnt fit M Burton either, but fits perfect in L. Your bet best is either M Pilots or Overdrives or M Burton or other brand.


This is really frustrating to hear, though I'm glad they are recognizing the issue their sizing has created, I hope they do the same with the drives, they felt great with the exception of the pinching my boot.

So you think size 10 Sessions will be too small for the Now Drives in large? I'm a little confused as you are mentioning the TM2.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Tycho said:


> This is really frustrating to hear, though I'm glad they are recognizing the issue their sizing has created, I hope they do the same with the drives, they felt great with the exception of the pinching my boot.
> 
> So you think size 10 Sessions will be too small for the Now Drives in large? I'm a little confused as you are mentioning the TM2.


Not sure they'll do the same with the Drives. The problem is only on big profile boots, and almost everyone is going smaller... even their upcoming new binding has the same narrow base.

EDIT: Just saw a photo of the 2017 Drives - they will have the Pilot shape baseplate.

I say TM2 because it's what I have, but I have seen the Session and they have pretty much the same profile. I think size 10 will have too much slop on the L, but should be perfect on the newer hanger on Odrive and Pilot in size M.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

F1EA said:


> Not sure they'll do the same with the Drives. The problem is only on big profile boots, and almost everyone is going smaller... even their upcoming new binding has the same narrow base.
> 
> I say TM2 because it's what I have, but I have seen the Session and they have pretty much the same profile. I think size 10 will have too much slop on the L, but should be perfect on the newer hanger on Odrive and Pilot in size M.


Thanks for you help man. What is the new binding?

I'm at a bit of a loss for what to do at this point, researched my ass off and concluded on these bindings, and the ride was just what I wanted except for the boot pinching. I'm not sure the Pilots will have the response I want, and I wonder if the O-Drives will be too much. Both the Pilot and O-Drives say max size 10 for the medium on their website, are you sure they are both wider than the Drives?

The store is offering me an exchange, so I still may try the larges, or perhaps see if they'll swap them for some Diodes or Genesis X and some extra $$, perhaps something else. The worst part is I have to do all this by mail since the store is about 500km away from me. Even worse this is the setup I'm taking with me to Japan on the 30th so I am really running short on time.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Tycho said:


> Thanks for you help man. What is the new binding?
> 
> I'm at a bit of a loss for what to do at this point, researched my ass off and concluded on these bindings, and the ride was just what I wanted except for the boot pinching. I'm not sure the Pilots will have the response I want, and I wonder if the O-Drives will be too much. Both the Pilot and O-Drives say max size 10 for the medium on their website, are you sure they are both wider than the Drives?
> 
> The store is offering me an exchange, so I still may try the larges, or perhaps see if they'll swap them for some Diodes or Genesis X and some extra $$, perhaps something else. The worst part is I have to do all this by mail since the store is about 500km away from me. Even worse this is the setup I'm taking with me to Japan on the 30th so I am really running short on time.


No probs!

Yeah, NOW will have a new binding next year... from what I have seen in person, it's somewhere between the Drive and the ODrive (although it may even be more responsive than the ODrive), but the baseplate and highback are both a carbon/nylon blend. I think also the whole disc/hanger thing is carbon blend instead of metal. So the thing is super stiff and EXTREMELY light. 

It has the current Drive baseplate (but with the carbon blend) and looks like a new highback shape (also in carbon blend) which is smaller than the Drive highback.... there's a photo in the 2017 gear preview thread too 

Yeah, 100% certain, the Pilot and 2016 ODrive baseplates are wider in the heelcup than the Drives. I haven't tried the Pilot though, so I don't know how they compare to the Drive in terms of response...


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

Well, those who warned me about the large not working either...I should have listened.

I mailed the mediums back and had them mail me the larges at my own expenset :/

I have the larges shifted all the way toe side and I'd say I'm still a little over the heels. Maybe not enough to matter. The toe ramp is well over the edge, possibly enough to drag on softer snow when railing a turn, even if it wasn't it just looks stupid.

The heel cup fits SNUG on my size tens and the toe area is oddly wide. Weird, not sure what they were on thinking.

At any rate I think I'm sending these back too 

If you have size 10s skip the Drives, you'll probably be disappointed. 

Ideally I'll swap them out for Burton Genesis X(and a few more of my $$), I think that's a good replacement, at least I know Burton mediums fit nicely.

Bummed over this is, I really wanted these to work. I hope they make some changes for 2017.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

F1EA said:


> No probs!
> 
> Yeah, NOW will have a new binding next year... from what I have seen in person, it's somewhere between the Drive and the ODrive (although it may even be more responsive than the ODrive), but the baseplate and highback are both a carbon/nylon blend. I think also the whole disc/hanger thing is carbon blend instead of metal. So the thing is super stiff and EXTREMELY light.
> 
> ...



So I wrote Now about my troubles, and JF himself (pretty stoked on that) got back to me and offered me a deal on the Pilots or the O-Drives. I'm curious of what you thought of the O-drives compared to the Drives. I think the Pilots will be too soft for me, but I'm worried the O-Drives will be too much.

Also are you fairly certain the medium O-Drives will not pinch my heels?

Thanks again!


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

JF answers a lot of emails. He's helped me out a few times when I had questions. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

100% certain current Pilots and Odrives are wider in the heelcup than current Drives. 

About 50% current ODrives or Pilots will not feel like they pinch your heels.
In other words... whether you feel the binding pinching your heel or not, depends on many things...

ODrive vs Drive - check out this review: https://youtu.be/IYD_ZXAE3XQ
Pilots details - check out these ones: http://thegoodride.com/snowboard-binding-reviews/now-pilot-snowboard-binding-review/


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

F1EA said:


> 100% certain current Pilots and Odrives are wider in the heelcup than current Drives.
> 
> About 50% current ODrives or Pilots will not feel like they pinch your heels.
> In other words... whether you feel the binding pinching your heel or not, depends on many things...
> ...



Thanks dude, don't know if those O-Drives are for me, I'm definitely more all mountain freestyle guy than freeride. Would be a shame to turn down a good deal on them, but if they aren't right they aren't right.

Thinking the store credit I have for the Drives will go towards Re:Flex Genesis X, Maybe I'll revisit Now when they have more selection for us size 10 types; the Drives seemed on point save for the fitment.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Tycho said:


> Thanks dude, don't know if those O-Drives are for me, I'm definitely more all mountain freestyle guy than freeride. Would be a shame to turn down a good deal on them, but if they aren't right they aren't right.
> 
> Thinking the store credit I have for the Drives will go towards Re:Flex Genesis X, Maybe I'll revisit Now when they have more selection for us size 10 types; the Drives seemed on point save for the fitment.


Yeah ODrive is very stiff. Maybe it's ok, or you'll get used to them.... but maybe you end up hating such stiffness.

Drive is somewhere between Genesis and Diode. It's pretty responsive and nice for everything. But the base is restrictive... the new base should make em perfect. Pilots.... I need to try those. Those are probably around Cartel response.

Genesis X seems like the perfect binding for me... But the price. Ouch.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

F1EA said:


> Yeah ODrive is very stiff. Maybe it's ok, or you'll get used to them.... but maybe you end up hating such stiffness.
> 
> Drive is somewhere between Genesis and Diode. It's pretty responsive and nice for everything. But the base is restrictive... the new base should make em perfect. Pilots.... I need to try those. Those are probably around Cartel response.
> 
> Genesis X seems like the perfect binding for me... But the price. Ouch.


Oh yeah, have you tried both the Genesis and Genesis X? I have the EST Genesis on my park board and love them, but I would find them too soft for my Iguchi. I'm hoping the X variant is just as comfy but far more responsive.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Tycho said:


> Oh yeah, have you tried for the Genesis and Genesis X? I have the EST Genesis on my park board and love them, but I would find them too soft for my Iguchi. I'm hoping the X variant is just as comfy but far more responsive.


Yeah I have Genesis too (Reflex though). Same here. Love them, but I want just a bit more response, especially from the baseplate.

Genesis X is just that: a stiffer Genesis. I'm sure they'd be fine in the Iguchi, and super comfy too. If you can fork out the $$ I think the Genesis X would be hard to beat. I theory, I can buy them... but I refuse to pay that much. I'll probably just buy Cartels and franken them with the Genesis highback and ankle strap. Or maybe get Pilots, or Rome Katana. I'm totally undecided.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

F1EA said:


> Yeah I have Genesis too (Reflex though). Same here. Love them, but I want just a bit more response, especially from the baseplate.
> 
> Genesis X is just that: a stiffer Genesis. I'm sure they'd be fine in the Iguchi, and super comfy too. If you can fork out the $$ I think the Genesis X would be hard to beat. I theory, I can buy them... but I refuse to pay that much. I'll probably just buy Cartels and franken them with the Genesis highback and ankle strap. Or maybe get Pilots, or Rome Katana. I'm totally undecided.


Heh, I have a bit of gear addiction, really snowboarding in general takes up a large portion of my disposable income. Good days on the snow make me happy and rad gear makes that easier. $$$ for happyness is a good trade; at lest that's how I justify it. hah

Still it will be strange if I end up buying the Genesis and the Genesis X in one season. I'm turning into such a Burton whore; they really need to stop making such good gear.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

....aaand I just bought a pair of Gen X EST.

When the wife finds them, gonna say you made me do it. It's all your fault.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

F1EA said:


> ....aaand I just bought a pair of Gen X EST.
> 
> When the wife finds them, gonna say you made me do it. It's all your fault.


It's everyone's fault, we're all enablers here hah. Glad you can be the guinea pig and let us know if they're worth the $$$!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Phedder said:


> It's everyone's fault, we're all enablers here hah. Glad you can be the guinea pig and let us know if they're worth the $$$!


hahaha
Somebody had to do it. Took one for the team 

Well, they're going on a Fish which will be ridden in pow. I guess any "review" will have pow-stoke included 

They look good:









The new tow cap is a little bit more complicated than the older one to get it perfectly around the boots....


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Did someone just say "pow" ? It's snowing at my resort I guess I've just been talked into taking vacation day Monday. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

Hahaha, well, I went ahead and got the Genesis X (Re: Flex) for my Arbor Iguchi. I'll have mine tomorrow, just in time for my Japan trip, I don't think I have a change to test them out before I leave though. Tempted to bring my 2013 Diodes as a safety incase I don't like them.


----------

